

Cool Story, Bro (Milo.com's response to Google Product's blue dot specials) - ltbarcly3
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/11/milos-response-to-googles-blue-dot-specials-in-image-form/
I'm second from the left, in the picture.
======
kurtosis
I'm not sure if they'll make it or not, but Milo is one of those rare startups
that actually solved a real problem for me!

I needed to buy a laptop battery within three hours in Atlanta GA and had no
idea where to go. I messed around calling stores at random, finally in
frustration I gave Milo a try. It worked on the first search! Solid work in my
opinion.

------
houseabsolute
Nice, but the claim to welcoming the competition doesn't ring true. They
welcome the competition the way I welcome a knife fight. It might be exciting
and will make a great story if I'm still alive after it's over.

~~~
justin_vanw
Except it's not like that at all, right? It's a weird analogy. It's more like
if you spent lots of time and effort implementing an idea, and now Google
agrees that it is a great idea to the point of doing it too. It seems like
good news to me.

~~~
houseabsolute
Come on, think about it seriously. They probably already knew their idea was
very good or else they wouldn't be working that hard on it. Google's joining
their market does not provide them much information. However, the odds of them
being killed be a competitor probably increase by more than a factor of ten
from the world where Google was not copying their core feature.

------
justin_vanw
I'm second from the left, in the Cool Story, Bro picture.

------
cma
Hacker News becomes 3rd grade.

~~~
pavel_lishin
So does _your mom_.

